# What is Culling?



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I have read about culling, now what is it? I know the basic outline: Picking the best of the litter. What happens to the worst of the litter? Are they humanely euthanized by the breeder or what?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hi



YourSoJelly said:


> Are they humanely euthanized by the breeder or what?


that pretty much sums it up, yes


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The removal of an animal (usually), from a breeding program for specific reasons. However, most that sell them on as pets or to other breeders call that 'adopt' or 'selling stock', etc. Giving them away as pets is similarly referred to, or sometimes even called something like re-homing.

The methods that involve humane euthanasia are being called culling, I suspect to make people who read the word feel better, because technically it could mean anything. Or perhaps as a catch all, that was easy to type. At any rate, that is what is usually meant here, in reference to mice.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I still don't understand fully. I apologize for being to thick skulled, but can you please map out he process?

Maybe I have it right, I just don't think I don't. So I am going to make a hypothetical situation:

Dolly(doe) and Tradition(buck) breed. The breeder is looking for self blacks. There are 9 pups in said litter. 5/9 pups are self blacks and the others are tan. The breeder is going to "cull" the tan pups. The breeder does not wish to sell out/adopt out the tan pups. Now what does the breeder do?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If they stated the tans were 'culled', on this forum, it usually means specifically that the mice were humanely euthanized.

Especially in a litter of 9. Often with that many, a mouse breeders would have to start making decisions, very soon. Or risk doe and some, or all, of the litter. This doesn't appear to apply to many other small mammals, and some particular mice. Usually mice who originated from those bred to be 'feeders' can handle larger litters. So breeders of other rodents, and such, may have more options.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

But do the culled pups get sent to the vet, or is it done at home?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Done at home. Once you've reached 50 posts, you should join the culling forum & do some more reading there, or do a google search if you want to read about the various methods.

Culls are often sold as reptile food, sometimes donated to wildlife centers, occasionally thrown away.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

A number of vets will not treat mice at all, either because they are uncomfortable with such a small animal, or because they themselves do not see them as anything but pests. It varies widely by area of the country, at least in the US. Hopefully you will not run into this problem with your new mice, when the time comes. However, you are entering into more of a medical/personal ethics area, and might want to read up on this; then discuss it with your own vet, and breeder. (It appears from your avatar, that you found your mouse breeder already.  )

Be prepared to hear a number of things. Some you might strongly disagree with. Honestly, all methods deemed humane, including the injection, that I am aware of, are faster and less painful, than what usually occurs when they are classified as pests around human habitation, or in the cultivated fields away from human housing. Mice can be very destructive, difficult to catch all of the adults, and prolific, when not housed in a contained fashion. Such as a pet.

I think mice, as a whole, benefit more in any position, where they are wanted, instead of pests. House mice, which the domestic mouse is, are not really wild animals. Keep all those things in mind, in case you don't hear whatever you hope to hear, especially if you are an ethical vegan. (I've had this conversation with one whose position I completely respected. We were discussing chickens though, who don't have the problem of falling in a pest category.) Good luck.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you. I actually don't have a breeder, that is the little rescue guy that I want. His name is Ziggy, but if I get him, it will be Cheese!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, he's cute! Just please don't actually feed the guy cheese. :lol: (It's not considered good for mice, but you probably know that.)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Normally culling by a breeder will do it them selves at home for a few reason.
1) if the culled mice are to be used as food then no medicine can be used to kill them.
2) traveling to a vet, being restrained can cause slot of stress.
3) many vets would refuse to putdown a healthy animal.
4) if you found one who would the cost would soon be unmanageable if breeding more than once. Most breeders cull litters down to 6-8 or less due to health benefits to the mum and litter as a whole so when mice can have litters in the double figers.

There are diffrent methods used by people that have been deemed as acceptable for culling rodents ment as food (no antherthesic) and diffrent methods for babies to adults. But more detail on the exact methods need to stay in the culling forum due to the subject matter not being suitable for all ages. But the acceptable methods are all painless and over quickly.


----------

